# Alpha 3 Smoother Scrolling?



## jackychan (Nov 2, 2011)

Notice that one of the fixes was to smoother the scrolling. Does anyone feel any different?

I still seeing jerky and laggy scrolling during web browsing. Is there setting to enable this feature? Thanks!


----------



## KaliKot (Nov 13, 2011)

Its improved but its not perfect yet. The improvements are quite noticeable though

Sent from my Super Galactic Spaceship from Korea II


----------



## cme4oil (Sep 2, 2011)

Try different websites too, sometimes the website is just slow.


----------



## skaramanga (Nov 23, 2011)

Looking forward to updating tonight, that is one of the things i'm looking forward to most


----------



## jackychan (Nov 2, 2011)

which browser did you tested to get noticeable difference?
I feel almost the same as A2.
I tested stock browser, opera, and maxton. all of them still laggy and jerky.



KaliKot said:


> Its improved but its not perfect yet. The improvements are quite noticeable though
> 
> Sent from my Super Galactic Spaceship from Korea II


----------



## mister__x_ (Oct 21, 2011)

I don't see any noticeable difference either.

Dragon, Fly! was very laggy for me (graphics wise) in alpha2 and seems about the same in alpha3.


----------



## atomics (Oct 7, 2011)

it's improved a tad; I think it's still jerky due to finger input issues and sensitivity problems.


----------



## nickmv (Aug 26, 2011)

Scrolling is SCREAMING on this release. It's so much smoother. I'm loving how dalingrin and the team release updates with very little expectations. It makes everyone appreciate it more when they realize that the release actually is a LOT better than it sounds on paper.


----------



## Jasoraso (Jul 4, 2011)

Scrolling works very well. For those who feel it isn't as smooth as they would like, you might check your CPU clock speed (CyanogenMod Setttings / Performance / CPU). I'm at 1400 mhz, with the ondemand governor, and it is running great for me.


----------



## Moon2 (Aug 24, 2011)

jackychan said:


> Notice that one of the fixes was to smoother the scrolling. Does anyone feel any different?
> 
> I still seeing jerky and laggy scrolling during web browsing. Is there setting to enable this feature? Thanks!


It's working a lot better for me, on both the stock, and dolphin hd - opera doesn't show much difference, but it was already quite smooth; and its not overclocked either.


----------



## elmerohueso (Oct 14, 2011)

Sure seems smoother to me.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## fattire (Sep 6, 2011)

It should be improved on webkit-based browsers (native browser, dolphin..) not sure if it will have an effect in say, firefox.


----------



## lafester (Aug 27, 2011)

Yeah dolphin is a definite improvement!


----------



## nexus14 (Sep 13, 2011)

There's a definite improvement on webkit based browsers (so stock Browser, Boat Browser, Dolphin) but no effect on Opera mobile, as expected.

I personally think the performance improvement is quite significant -- the stock Browser is now just as smooth as Opera mobile!


----------



## jackychan (Nov 2, 2011)

i just install Dolphin and it lag on every single scroll.


----------

